# [SOLVED] BSOD in games. Tried everything!



## tovewabe (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi guys, I've just built my first PC, and have been consistently getting BSOD crashes in games -- generally if I set them to any sort of high graphical intensity. this is the build, running win7.

It crashes in dishonored, far cry 3, I think dungeon defenders (er, I was out of the room), battlefield 3 almost immediately. Yet Skyrim runs on ultra silky-smooth and without crashing, likewise civ 5. I can generate a BSOD almost immediately by setting the graphics to high in the games mentioned, but if I turn things down a bit I can play for maybe half an hour before the inevitable crash.

I installed whocrashed and looked at the dumps, and they're all identical, pointing to atikmdag.sys. They look like: 



> On Tue 12/02/2013 3:36:42 AM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\021213-20716-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: atikmdag.sys (atikmdag+0x2392C)
> Bugcheck code: 0xA0000001 (0x5, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
> ...


I did a lot of googling, and following advice given to others with similar problems, I removed all traces of the graphics card drivers (and the chipset drivers along with them), even using driver sweeper to finish the job, and installed the absolute latest from the AMD website, but no joy.

Strangely, it seemed to definitely run far cry 3 more smoothly when windows automatically reinstalled the drivers, without me installing catalyst, but even then it still crashed after half an hour, in just the same way. Maybe I was imagining things running better.

Watching speedfan, my gpu fan never drops below 2480 rpm, and the gpu sits around 34C. But in games it doesn't seem to get particularly hot. Also I installed furmark and ran various benchmarks, and it seemed to run fine -- never a crash. Benchmarked at 1080 with a score of 2146 (whatever that means -- I'm kind of out of my depth here).

I also updated my bios to the latest version, removed avira and daemon tools lite, and told windows not to install drivers automatically, so I could install the latest from AMD after the big uninstall. I'm running out of ideas... :banghead:


----------



## tovewabe (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: BSOD in games. Tried everything!*

Sorry - just read the page on posting BSODs. Here's the report etc.
View attachment reports.zip


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD in games. Tried everything!*

Remove the following software. It can cause blue screens and instability due to its interface with the hardware and placing the hardware in an unintended power state. Start Menu\Programs\GIGABYTE\GIGABYTE OC_GURU II
Start Menu\Programs\MSI\Super-Charger​
Remove any other MSI utilities that interface with the hardware such as CoreCenter or MSI Afterburner. 


Install Service Pack 1.

*Update to Service Pack 1 (SP1)*
Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7 (KB947821) [August 2011]

Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB947821) [August 2011]

Steps to follow before you install Windows 7 Service Pack 1 from the Microsoft Download Center

 Service Pack 1 Download site​

Please provide more information about the hardware:Download and install CPU-Z and Upload screenshots of the CPU, Mainboard, Memory, and SPD tabs. In the SPD tab, upload an image of each slot. To upload all screenshots, it would be best to: 
generate the images using the Snipping Tool,
go to where the images are saved,
right click in a blank area within the folder where the images are saved,
create a new folder,
name the folder CPUZ,
select all the images,
place the pointer over an image,
*press and hold down the left mouse button* and drag the image (all images should move with it),
drop the images into the CPUZ directory you created,
create a compressed (zipped) folder of CPUZ
upload the .zip file to the forums.


*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Mon Feb 11 20:36:42.986 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]amdxata.sys                 Tue May 19 11:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]NTIOLib_X64.sys             Sun Jan 17 19:31:59 2010 (4B53C81F)[/B][/COLOR]
usbfilter.sys               Mon Nov 29 02:50:21 2010 (4CF3775D)
speedfan.sys                Fri Mar 18 10:08:46 2011 (4D83838E)
Rt64win7.sys                Wed Feb 15 22:39:50 2012 (4F3C96A6)
[COLOR=RED][B]AODDriver2.sys              Thu Apr  5 03:23:37 2012 (4F7D6499)[/B][/COLOR]
asmtxhci.sys                Wed May  2 10:23:42 2012 (4FA15F8E)
asmthub3.sys                Wed May  2 10:23:54 2012 (4FA15F9A)
AtihdW76.sys                Tue Jan 15 13:41:25 2013 (50F5BEF5)
atikmpag.sys                Sat Feb  2 12:40:11 2013 (510D6B9B)
atikmdag.sys                Sat Feb  2 13:51:55 2013 (510D7C6B)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Feb 11 20:07:03.282 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
usbfilter.sys               Tue Aug 28 19:27:12 2012 (503D6FF0)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Feb 11 19:46:12.999 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
atikmpag.sys                Wed Dec 19 12:32:55 2012 (50D21667)
atikmdag.sys                Wed Dec 19 13:38:55 2012 (50D225DF)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Feb 10 23:20:29.996 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]GPCIDrv64.sys               Thu Jul 10 06:58:31 2008 (48760777)[/B][/COLOR]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Feb 10 22:38:51.339 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]dtsoftbus01.sys             Fri Jan 13 06:45:46 2012 (4F10358A)[/B][/COLOR]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Feb 10 02:56:50.292 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
avkmgr.sys                  Wed Sep 19 02:31:52 2012 (505982F8)
avipbb.sys                  Thu Nov 22 03:13:46 2012 (50ADFADA)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Feb  8 21:57:46.528 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
amdiox64.sys                Thu Feb 18 08:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
NTIOLib_X64.sys             Mon Sep 19 21:09:19 2011 (4E7803DF)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Feb  8 01:53:17.182 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
RTKVHD64.sys                Tue Jun 12 04:02:32 2012 (4FD713B8)
AtihdW76.sys                Tue Nov  6 14:41:51 2012 (5099841F)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Feb  8 01:27:17.978 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
ALSysIO64.sys               Sat Jul  9 18:27:45 2011 (4E18F201)
[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*NTIOLib_X64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*usbfilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*speedfan.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Rt64win7.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AODDriver2.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmtxhci.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmthub3.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AtihdW76.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmpag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmdag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*usbfilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmpag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmdag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GPCIDrv64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dtsoftbus01.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avkmgr.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avipbb.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdiox64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*NTIOLib_X64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTKVHD64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AtihdW76.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ALSysIO64.sys*
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Mon Feb 11 20:36:42.986 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021213-20716-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:03:51.422[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2392c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2392c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.11
  BIOS Release Date             10/31/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Feb 11 20:07:03.282 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021213-24367-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:08:00.123[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2392c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  farcry3_d3d11.
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2392c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.11
  BIOS Release Date             10/31/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Feb 11 19:46:12.999 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021213-12963-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:17:08.841[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2311c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  farcry3.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2311c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.11
  BIOS Release Date             10/31/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Feb 11 17:22:18.290 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021213-13868-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:28:13.741[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2392c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  farcry3.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2392c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.9
  BIOS Release Date             08/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Feb 11 16:53:23.960 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021213-14773-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:13:28.786[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2392c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  farcry3.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2392c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.9
  BIOS Release Date             08/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Feb 11 16:38:59.862 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021213-14476-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:35:25.313[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2392c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  farcry3_d3d11.
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2392c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.9
  BIOS Release Date             08/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Feb 10 23:20:29.996 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021113-15038-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:41:10.837[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2392c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  farcry3.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2392c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.9
  BIOS Release Date             08/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Feb 10 22:38:51.339 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021113-12776-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:22:08.003[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2392c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  farcry3.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2392c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.9
  BIOS Release Date             08/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Feb 10 02:56:50.292 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021013-15116-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:57:57.745[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2392c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  farcry3.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2392c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.9
  BIOS Release Date             08/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Feb  9 23:27:25.277 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021013-17830-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:09:36.120[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2392c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2392c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.9
  BIOS Release Date             08/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Feb  9 22:17:20.569 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021013-13774-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:41:13.411[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2392c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Dishonored.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2392c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.9
  BIOS Release Date             08/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Feb  8 21:57:46.528 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\020913-14554-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:07:33.980[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2311c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  bf3.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2311c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.9
  BIOS Release Date             08/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Feb  8 01:53:17.182 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\020813-16645-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:25:29.024[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2311c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2311c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.9
  BIOS Release Date             08/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Feb  8 01:27:17.978 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\tovewabe\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\020813-18049-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
[B][COLOR=RED]Missing Windows 7 Service Pack 1[/COLOR][/B]
Built by: [B]7600[/B].17118.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120830-0334
System Uptime:[B]0 days 3:28:41.820[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+2311c )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A0000001, {5, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (a0000001)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0000001
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Dishonored.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xA0000001_atikmdag+2311c[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V1.9
  BIOS Release Date             08/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7693
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## tovewabe (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: BSOD in games. Tried everything!*

Thanks very much! Here's the CPU-Z folder. I've installed SP2 as you said.
View attachment CPUZ.rar


----------



## tovewabe (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: BSOD in games. Tried everything!*

Also, I don't know how to update / remove those drivers, sorry...


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD in games. Tried everything!*

Removing the MSI and Gigabyte software I mentioned should remove the majority of the drivers in red. Let us know how the system responds after doing so.



-----


----------



## tovewabe (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: BSOD in games. Tried everything!*

No real change I'm afraid. The crashes still occur.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD in games. Tried everything!*

Please upload your reports so we can take a look at the new information. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html​


-----


----------



## tovewabe (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: BSOD in games. Tried everything!*

View attachment reports.rar


OS - Windows 7, now SP1
· x64
· This is original OS
· Retail version
· system about a week old
· first install of OS

· CPU: amd fx-4170
· Video Card: gigabyte radeon 7870 OC
· MotherBoard: MSI 970A-G46 (MS-7693)
· Power Supply - Corsair GS 700 watt

· System Manufacturer: self-built 
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom): N/A

Thanks again!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD in games. Tried everything!*

Still pointing to your display card drivers.

You may also want to install your AMD drivers without the Catalyst Control Center/Vision Engine Control Center software. Download the version of AMD drivers that you want to install, and then do the following steps. 
Start the installation program to install your drivers and AMD software. When you get to the option to Express/Custom install, cancel the installation. Your drivers should now exist in C:\AMD\Support\xx-x_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc where the x's replace your version number of the driver software.

Uninstall all AMD software related to your graphics card by uninstalling AMD Catalyst Install Manager in Start Menu -> Control Panel -> Uninstall a program

If AMD Catalyst Install Manager is not listed, use the following method to uninstall the graphics drivers:
Click Start Menu
Right Click My Computer/Computer
Click Manage
Click Device Manager from the list on the left
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK

Alternatively:
Login as an adminstrative user
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Hardware and Sound
Click Device Manager (the last link under Devices and Printers)
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK


Restart your computer.

Re-install your drivers from the C:\AMD\Support\xx-x_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc folder. See You cannot install a device driver by using its installation program in Windows Vista and scroll down to the following area for steps to manually install the driver.


> *To locate the .inf file and manually install the driver*






-----


----------



## tovewabe (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: BSOD in games. Tried everything!*

Thanks for your help. It seems to be resolved. There are some other issues with choppy performance but if I can't fix those I'll open a new thread.

Thanks again!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD in games. Tried everything!*

Glad the system is working better. Once you are confident the problem is solved, please mark the thread solved by clicking *Thread Tools* at the top of the thread and choosing the option to *Mark this thread as solved*. 



-----


----------

